# ad blocker?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a way to block ads when surfing the net? Or can you only do that if you root your kindle? If so, would someone be kind enough to explain to me how to do that? The ads really bother me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Silk browser is proprietary . . . I've only ever seen ad blockers on PC browsers -- Firefox, Chrome, etc.  Even the usual browser on my Xoom doesn't have one as far as I know.  

OTOH, I must not visit the same sites as you as I've not really noticed any ads except for a few small still ones.   For example, I just opened KB on the fire. . .it has the usual static ads at the top but doesn't have the obnoxious moving one that's frequently at the bottom here when I'm on my PC -- unless I am running adblocker.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for replying, Ann. All the message boards I visit have ads, at the very least there is always at least one large one at the top. It's quite annoying especially since I'm used to having a good ad blocker. I really wish there was a way to stop it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried using Tapatalk?  Though not all forums support it.  One doesn't see any ads using TT.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried using Tapatalk? Though not all forums support it. One doesn't see any ads using TT.
> 
> Betsy


That would be my suggestion as well. . . .it works well for KindleBoards.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tapatalk suggestion, Betsy and Ann. I installed it and it's very nice. The only problem is many of the forums I use daily I can't use it on. It works great for this forum though.


----------

